# Brahms piano trios - where to go after Beaux-Arts?



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Brahms in general, and of his piano chamber music in particular.

However, I noticed that with his piano trios I usually go back to the Beaux-Arts box, and don't really have anything more contemporary.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For me Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano) on Erato, wonderful and warm playing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Trio Shaham and Trio Testore.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

1. Trio Wanderer
2. Florestan Trio


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Because of the reviews, I bought the Florestan Trio. It's a long time since I've heard any other recordings of the trios and I can't make fair comparisons, but the recording quality - the warmth - of the Florestan CDs suits me perfectly in Brahms:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDD22082

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/brahms-complete-trios


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

They aren't contemporary, but the great Czech Violinist Josef Suk made two great sets. One was on Supraphon with the Suk Trio; the other was on Decca with that great Brahms Pianist Julius Katchen (the Cellist is escaping my feeble memory just now)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Like Andolink mentioned : Trio Wanderer, also very good, staying with my first choice though.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Triplets said:


> They aren't contemporary, but the great Czech Violinist Josef Suk made two great sets. One was on Supraphon with the Suk Trio; the other was on Decca with that great Brahms Pianist Julius Katchen (the Cellist is escaping my feeble memory just now)


I have the one with Katchen, but not the Suk Trio, will check it out.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all, I've checked out Wanderer and Capuçon, and liked both. I particularly liked the fact that Wanderer uses the earlier version of op. 8, a refreshing change. 

I still need to check out Suk, Shaham, Testore, and Florestan.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Musicophile said:


> Thanks all, I've checked out Wanderer and Capuçon, and liked both. I particularly liked the fact that Wanderer uses the earlier version of op. 8, a refreshing change.
> 
> I still need to check out Suk, Shaham, Testore, and Florestan.


Keeps one of the streets


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Suk + Katchen + Starker on Decca is a great and popular version.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll endorse both the Capucons / Angelich and the Trio Wanderer - the latter being the version I ended up buying. I'm not an instinctive lover of Brahms and it took me a while to find an interpretation of the trios that opened the music up to me. Both of these are very good, to my ears.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Keeps one of the streets


There are worse problems to have given how cold it is right now...


----------

